# Start Recovering Today



## dpfree (Jun 5, 2012)

.


----------



## Willynale (Feb 26, 2013)

I saw your video and it was very comforting to know that you made it out. I've been like this for almost three months and I feel like it is possible I will beat this! I'm guessing you won't realize you're recovered till that first day you wake up, and didn't even think about dp for that whole day and, then when you realize that you hadn't thought about it you're recovered? I am showing some good signs though. I do not panic anymore thank god but the feeling is still very strongly there:/ is there anything I could be doing in the meantime? any advice would be awesome! Thank you so much for doing this, I keep telling myself that if I ever make it out that I would be doing exactly what you are. I can't believe people try to make money off somebody's mental health!!


----------



## ph10 (Nov 24, 2012)

Sean, I'm 14 and I have 95% recovered from DP after a 4 month battle that robbed me of my entire existence. Honestly man, I think that the point at which I finally started recovering was when I first saw your videos. It gave me so much reassurance, finally one I could relate to, and I began to be okay with my DP/DR because I knew it would eventually go away. Now it has, almost entirely, and it feels absolutely euphoric. Thank you so much for helping me, and I've now been able to post my own youtube videos and help others get out of this disorder.


----------



## Willynale (Feb 26, 2013)

Now I just feel embarrassed that I'm 20 and you're 14 and I can't seem to shake it lol. Very well spoken for 14 btw


----------

